# من هم الموارنة؟



## WHITE_ROSE (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحباً جميعاً 
حبيت استفسر بخصوص الموارنة. 
من هم وما هي عقيدتهم؟
لي اصحاب كثير منهم ولاكني اخجل طرح سؤال كهذا. 
حاولت البحث عنها وجدت معلومات كثيره
 ولاكني لم افهم بالظبط مامعنى اعتقادهم بان الله له طبيعتين ؟


شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> مرحباً جميعاً
> حبيت استفسر بخصوص الموارنة.
> من هم وما هي عقيدتهم؟
> لي اصحاب كثير منهم ولاكني اخجل طرح سؤال كهذا.
> ...


 
بقولهم له طبيعتين يقصدون أن يسوع المسيح أنسان كامل واله كامل. ​


----------



## Hallelujah (13 نوفمبر 2008)

طائفة كاثوليكية منتشرة في العالم باسره تقريبا

اصلها من لبنان مؤسسها القديس مار مارون شفيعها القديس مار شربل

كنيستها في بكركي في جبل لبنان و بطريركها البطريرك الماروني مار نصر الله بطرس صفير


----------



## صوت الرب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
المارونية : طائفة من طوائف المسيحين الكاثوليك الشرقيين،
ينتسبون كما قال الحبيب AmnayAmazigh إلى القديس مارون 
ويعرفون باسم الموارنة متخذين من لبنان مركزاً لهم.
و مرتبطتين بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما و خاضعين لسلطة البابا 
و هم يشكلون نسبة عالية من اللبنانيين 
حيث أكثر من ربع اللبنانين موارنة


> ولاكني لم افهم بالظبط مامعنى اعتقادهم بان الله له طبيعتين ؟


الموارنة لا يقولون بأن ألله له طبيعتين
بل يقولون أن المسيح له طبيعتين و 
المقصود بالطبيعتين ( الناسوت و اللاهوت )
أو كما قالت العزيزة أمة ( المسيح إنسان كامل و إله كامل )


----------



## كريم البنا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*


white_rose قال:



			حبيت استفسر بخصوص الموارنة. 
من هم وما هي عقيدتهم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخى العزيز
الاخوة وضحوا لك أن الموارنة هى طائفة تابعة للكاثوليك .
وسأوضح لك الاختلاف بينهم وبيننا نحن الارثوذكس فى هذة النقاط : - 

1. أن الروح القدس منبثق من الأب والابن ونحن نؤمن بانبثاق الروح القدس من الأب.

2. أن السيدة العذراء مريم حبل بها بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية، وفى هذا الاعتقاد سلبت السيدة العذراء المخلوقة بالسيد المسيح وهو الله الخالق الذي وحدة فقط حبل بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية، وهذا محال أن يسوى المخلوق بالخالق، لذلك نحن الأرثوذكس نؤمن بأن السيدة العذراء ولدت كآي إنسان أخر ومثل الأنبياء القديسين.

3. بالمطهر، فيعتقد الكاثوليك آن الإنسان بعد موته يقضى فترة من العذاب في المطهر ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل إلى النعيم الأبدي ونحن الأرثوذكس لا نؤمن بالمطهر، فهذه العقيدة ضد إيماننا، وضد عمل المسيح في الفداء، لأنة لا توجد مغفرة إلى بدم المسيح.

4. بالغفرانات، أي من حق الباباوات والأساقفة أن يعطوا غفرانا لمدة معينة نتيجة لعمل معين خاص أو منح هذه الغفرانات القانون بناء على قرارات سابقة لبعض الباباوات ولكن عقلاء الكاثوليك ينكرونها حاليا على اعتبار أنها فساد في التاريخ انتهى زمنه.

5. برئاسة بطرس الرسول للكنيسة ولزملائه الرسل، كأنة وحدة خليفة المسيح إذ يعتقدون أن بطرس هو مؤسس كنيسة روما رغم أنة كان يخدم مع بولس الرسول الذي أسسها…. وبابا روما هو خليفة بطرس الرسول لذلك يعتقدون أن بابا روما هو خليفة المسيح على الأرض وهو الرئيس المنظور للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية. ويؤمنون بعصمة البابا من الخطأ وهو أثناء إلقاءه بيانا وهو على كرسى الكاتدرائية لأنة يكون مقودا بالروح القدس حسب تعبيرهم ولكننا لا نؤمن بعصمة البابا من الخطأ.

6. يجوز الزواج بين الكاثوليك وغير المسيحي أحيانا يسمحون لرجل الدين غير المسيحي بالاشتراك في شعائر هذا الزواج ويجوز أيضا الزواج الكاثوليكي وبين غيرة من المسيحيين.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

7. لا يعتقد الكاثوليك بإمكانية الطلاق حتى لعلة الزنا، الأمر الذي ينتج عنة انتشار الزواج المدني في الغرب هو وما من زيجات يصعب الإفلات منها في حالة الخيانة الزوجية.

8. لا يسمح الكاثوليك بزواج الكهنة، أما كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية تسمح بزواج الكهنة قبل رسامتهم فقط إذ توفيت امرأته بعد رسامتة فلا يجوز له أن يتزوج بامرأة ثانية وأما الكهنة الرهبان فلا يسمح لهم بالزواج لا قبل ولا بعد رسامتهم.

9. تأجيل مسح الأطفال بالميرون إلى سن 8 سنوات أما نحن فلا نؤخر دهن الأطفال المعمدين بزيت سر الميرون بل في الحال بعد عمادهم مباشرة يدهن المعمد (سواء كان طفلاً أو كبيراً ذكرا كان أم أنثى) فيدهن 36 رشمة لينال المؤمن به موهبة الروح القدس وحماية له من الشيطان.

10. عدم مناولة الأطفال وأجراء طقس المناولة الأولى من سن 8 سنوات آما نحن فبمجرد أن يتم العماد يمكن للطفل أو للشخص المعمد أن يتناول ولا نؤخر ذلك ابداً لأنة اتحاد بالرب يسوع وفى ذلك قوة وحصانة.

11. إلغاء الكاثوليك لغالبية الأصوام، فنظام وطقس الكاثوليك في الصوم غريب جداً فهم يفطرون إفطاراً كاملاً في يومين السبت والأحد ويصومون يومي الأربعاء والجمعة صوم كامل، أما أيام الاثنين والثلاثاء والخميس تسمى عندهم أيام بياضي أي يأكلون فيها البيض واللبن ومستخرجاتها.

12. عدم التغطيس في المعمودية والاكتفاء بسكب طبق صغير على رأس الطفل أما نحن فلا نستخدم الرش على الإطلاق في المعمودية بل بالتغطيس بأسم الأب والابن والروح القدس.

13. يقدمون القربان المقدس من الفطير وليس من الخمير.

14. عدم الاحتراس تسع ساعات قبل التناول والاكتفاء بساعتين بالنسبة للأكل ونصف ساعة بالنسبة للشرب.

15. إقامة أكثر من قداس على نفس المذبح في يوم واحد.

16. الكاهن يصلى ويتناول في أكثر من قداس في اليوم الواحد.

17. السماح للراهبات بمناولة الجسد للمرضى في المستشفيات.

18. السماح للشمامسة بحمل الجسد لمناولة درجات الكهنوت المتعددة.

19. الكاثوليك يبرئون اليهود من سفك دم المسيح (1965م) إما نحن الأرثوذكس فلا نبرئ اليهود لانهم طالبوا ببلاطس البنطى بصلبة انظر (إنجيل يوحنا 6:19)، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) (يو 15:19)، (إنجيل متي 25:27)، (آنجيل مرقص 13:15)، (مر 15:15)، (إنجيل لوقا 22:23)، (لو 23:23).

20. السماح للعلمانيين رجالاً ونساءً بدخول الهيكل وقراءة الأسفار المقدسة أثناء القداس.

21. عدم الاتجاه للشرق فى الصلاة.

22. قبول قيام أي شخص بالعماد حتى لو كان هذا الشخص غير مسيحي.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

23. مناولة غير المؤمنين (وهذه يمارسها الأساقفة الكاثوليك بدون قرار واضح رسمي من الفاتيكان).

24. يؤمنون بخلاص غير المؤمنين كما قرر المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني في دستورهم الرعوي عام 1965 أن من لم يؤمن ولم يعمد من كافة البشر سوف ينالون الاشتراك في سر الفصح والقيامة ويتوقف خلاصه بذلك أن كانوا من ذوى النية الحسنة وكنيستنا الأرثوذكسية لا تؤمن بخلاص غير المؤمنين بهذه الطريقة لأن ذلك يعتبر ضربة شيطانية موجهة إلى الإيمان المسيحي والى السعي والاهتمام بالكرازة بموت المسيح وقيامته. كما أن هذه الطريقة مخالفة لوصية المسيح في قولة "أكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها من أمن وأعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن" (مر 15:16،16).

25. يؤجلون ممارسة سر مسحة المرضى حتى أشراف المريض على الموت ويسمى سر المسحة الأخيرة بينما عندنا نحن هو سر يدهن فيه المريض بزيت مقدس لشفائه من أمراض الروح والجسد والنفس "آن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا ويطهرنا من كل أثم" (يو 9:1). *


----------



## كريم البنا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*وهنا بعض الاختلافات الجوهرية 
1 - المعمودية : الأرثوذكس: سر يحصل به المعمد على نعمة الميلاد الجديد، وهو باب كل الأسرار، ويتم بالتغطيس للصغار والكبار، ومادة السر الماء

الكاثوليك: يجوز العماد بالرش أو السكب

2 - الميرون :الأرثوذكس: سر ينال به المعمد نعمة الروح القدس ومادة السر الزيت. ويرشم به أعضاء الجسم 36 رشمة

الكاثوليك: مثل الأرثوذكس إلا أن ممارسته تكون في السن بين 7- 12 سنة

3 - الأعتراف : الأرثوذكس: سر ينال به المعترف الحل من خطاياه إذا تاب عنها واعترف بها

الكاثوليك: كانت هناك صكوك غفران تباع وتشترى عن الخطايا السابقة والحالية في العصور الوسطى. ويتم السر وراء الستار

4 - التناول : الأرثوذكس: جسد ودم حقيقيان للسيد المسيح بعد حلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر. ولا يجوز استخدام فطير مختمر ولا يجوز إقامة أكثر من قداس على مذبح واحد إلا بعد مرور 9 ساعات. ويشترط الصوم الانقطاعي قبل التناول

الكاثوليك: منذ القرن 11 بدأوا استخدام الفطير ويمنع الشعب من تناول الدم ويمكن عمل أكثر من قداس على مذبح واحد ولا يشترط الصوم قبل السر

5 - الشفاعة : الأرثوذكس: تؤمن بشفاعة السيد المسيح الكفارية عنا لدى الآب. وتؤمن بشفاعة القديسين عنا لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح. نكرمهم من خلال الأيقونات وحفظ أجسادهم وعمل التماجيد لهم

الكاثوليك: مثل الأرثوذكس، إلا أنهم يكرمون القديسين من خلال تماثيل بالإضافة إلى الأيقونات

6 - الروح القدس : الأرثوذكس: منبثق من الآب، "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي" (يوحنا 26: 15)

الكاثوليك: منبثق من الآب والابن

7 - طبيعة السيد المسيح : الأرثوذكس: طبيعة واحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد. "ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني" (إنجيل يوحنا 21: 17)

الكاثوليك: طبيعتين للسيد المسيح

8 - التقليد : الأرثوذكس: تؤمن بالتقليد "تجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب وليس حسب التقليد الذي أخذه منا" (تسالونيكي الثانية 6:3)، "ما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونوا أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضاً" (رسالة تيموثاوس الثانية 2:2) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)

الكاثوليك: تؤمن بالتقليد ولكنها تضيف قوانين نسبتها إلى الرسل وآباء الكنيسة الغربية والمجامع المحلية

9 - الدينونة : الأرثوذكس: أبدية للأبرار في الملكوت، وللأشرار غير التائبين في الجحيم "تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع الذين في القبور صوته فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة" (يوحنا 28: 5-29)

الكاثوليك: يعترفون بالمطهر يتعذب فيه المؤمن على قدر خطاياه ثم يدخل الملكوت

10 - العذراء مريم : الأرثوذكس: وارثة لخطية آدم مثل سائر البشر وتحتاج لخلاص المسيح ولكنها ولدته ولها كرامة عظيمة. "تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (إنجيل لوقا 46: 1)

الكاثوليك: مولودة دون أن ترث الخطية الأصلية ولا تحتاج لخلاص السيد المسيح ويكادوا يعبدونها
*


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي كريم البنا 
لا ادري كيف لي ان اشكرك. 
افدتني الصراحه ومعلومات جداً وافيه


----------



## كريم البنا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*أشكرك أخى العزيز 
ولكن أنا لا أستحق الشكر وإنما إنت الذى تستحقة
فقبل أن تكتب موضوعك كنت أجهل الموضوع تماما ولا أعرف عنة شيئا
وشدنى الموضوع وبحثت فية وخرجت بما كتبت لك وأنا فعلا إستفدت منة
لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 12 لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولُوهُ»​*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز كريم البنا
سلام ونعمة السيد المسيح مع روحك
اولااا يوجد لديك معلومات خاطئة وارجوتصحيحها
اولاا ساذكر كم نقطة فقط
*6. يجوز الزواج بين الكاثوليك وغير المسيحي أحيانا يسمحون لرجل الدين غير المسيحي بالاشتراك في شعائر هذا الزواج ويجوز أيضا الزواج الكاثوليكي وبين غيرة من المسيحيين. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*

*خطا وصلح معلوماتك ارجوك*
*لايوجد هيك ابدا*
*قبول قيام أي شخص بالعماد حتى لو كان هذا الشخص غير مسيحي. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*​*
**وهيد الشى خطا تماما*
*ليس هناك اي شيئ من هذا القبيل*

*وارجو دايما عندما تطرح وجهة نظرك ان تبين الفرق وليس نحن الصح وهم الخطأ*
*نحن على اختلاف ربما ولكن ليس على خلاف*
*اي جميعا نومن بلسيد المسيح مخلص ورب لنا*

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد*

*واعتقد ان سؤال الاخ كان عن الموارنة وليس ما الذي تكتبه انت *
*شكرا لسعة صدرك*​*
*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك وبي اسئلتك كلها
اتمنى ان تكون اجابتي فيها الفائدة ليك ​ 
*الموارنة* اليوم هم طائفة مسيحية شرقية تتخذ من دير بكركي في لبنان مقرًا لها و تنتشر في 18 دولة منهم لبنان و سوريا و العراق و الاردن و مصر و الامارات و قطر . تنتسب من دوحة الكنيسة السريانية وهم يتبعون أنفسهم لسلطة البابا في الروماني روما. ينسب الموارنة انفسهم إلى القديس مارون، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يتبعون ليوحنا مارون. يبلغ عدد الموارنة في العالم حوالي ستة ملايين نسمة، حوالي 900.000 منهم يقطنون في لبنان، ليشكلوا 26% من الشعب اللبناني وهم اكبر طائفة مسيحية في لبنان ثم الروم الأرثوذكس. كما يوجد الكثير من الموارنة من أصول لبنانية هاجروا بعد تأسيس دولة لبنان الى عدد من اصقاع العالم و لا سيما الى فرنسا و كندا واستراليا. 

عند بدء الكلام عن الكنيسة المارونية لا بد من الاشارة إلى القديس مارون الناس ، الذي هو فخر الموارنة لكنه توفي قبل وجود الكنيسة المارونية. ولم يترك من خلفه معلومات و مصادر تشير إلى حياته ، او الاعمال التي قام بها في حياته ، اما الكنيسة المارونية ، و التي هي كما يعرفها المجمع البطريركي الماروني و لا سيما في الفقرة الخامسة من التقرير الذي اصدره عن " هوية الكنيسة المارونية " انها: كنيسة أنطاكية سريانية ، ذات طابع ليتورجي خاص ، و انها كنيسة خلقيدونية ، و ذات طابع نسكي و رهباني ، و على شراكة تامة مع الكرسي الرسولي ، و بالاضافة إلى تاقلمها مع البيئة اللبنانية التي انتشرت منها إلى العالم ، و مع التاكيد على الارتباط بالتاريخ الوثيق بنهر العاصي الذي عليه كان دير مار مارون ، و الذي منه نشات نواة الكنيسة المارونية. مؤسس الكنيسة المارونية هو يوحنا مارون ، احد رهبان دير مارون والبطريرك الأول توفي عام في القرن الثامن في جبل لبنان، هو من أنشأ التنظيم الكنيس الماروني المنفصل عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية. 
*تاريخ الموارنة: *

خلال الحروب الصليبية اتحدوا بروما طيلة 80 عاماً ثم انفكّوا. تجددت الاتصالات بعد الغزو العثماني الجائر. فعادوا إلى روما في 1584. وفي 1736 عقدوا الاتفاق الكامل، فأضحوا لاهوتياً على مذهب روما. وقبلوا المجمعين السادس والسابع المسكونيين. [2]

*اصل الموارنة*

الموارنة اليوم ، هم كنيسة و طائفة مسيحية مرتبطة بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما ، و اتباع لها في الاعتراف الايماني الخلقيدوني تشير الكنيسة ، و لا سيما من خلال مقررات المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني الذي اختتم اعماله يوم 8 كانون أول 1965 إلى دور القديسين في حياة المسيحين فيقول: " فكما أن الشركة بين المسيحين الذين على الارض تقربنا من المسيح ، هكذا توحدنا شركة القديسين بالمسيح الذي تفيض منه القداسة الذي هو ينبوعها ".(( اصدار عدد 50)). ان الطائفة المارونية كدين وعادات وتقاليد تختلف عن العالم العربي و الطوائف المسيحية الاخرى المنتشرة فيه كاالأقباط مثلا ، كما ان الطائفة المارونية و الكنيسة المارونية هي فرع من دوحة الكنيسة السريانية الانطاكية. ان اللغة السريانية هي اللغة التي تكلم بها السريان كافة و منهم الموارنة ، و كانت الكتابة ايضـًا بهذه اللغة ، و بعد الاندماج مع العرب و على مر العصور ، و بالرغم من الحفاظ على الثقافة المارونية في جبال لبنان ، فقد ظهر نوع جديد من الكتابة و هي الكتابة " الكرشونية " ، أي اللغة السريانية مكتوبة بلغة عربية ، و قد تم اعتماد هذه اللغة أول مرة بشكل رسمي ، في العام 1890 حيث قام رشيد الشرتوني بنشر كتاب بهذه اللغة. 


*إيمان الكنيسة المارونية: *

إيمان الكنيسة المارونية هو نفس إيمان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية 


*انتخاب يوحنا مارون*

أثناء شغور الكرسي الأنطاكي نادوا رهبان دير مارون بيوحنا أحد رهبانهم الأفاضل بطريركاً على أنطاكية وأنه هو أول بطاركتهم ومما جاء في التقليد أنه رقد في جبل لبنان وتوالى بعده بطاركة الموارنة. 


*الموارنة في القرون الوسطى*

توالى الموارنة قي القرون الوسطى في تلك البلاد ، و قد عمد البطريرك يوحنا الاول إلى نقل البطريركية إلى أنطاكية بدلا ً من كفر حي ، و لكنه لما رأى فلتان الوضع الامني للمؤمنين في لبنان اعاد البطريركية اليها!. و خلال الفترة الواقعة بين القرنين الثامن و الحادي عشر توالى على البطريركية المارونية في كفر حي ، اثنين و عشرين بطريركـًا وجدت القليل من المستندات عنهم ضمن الوثائق المحفوظة في المكتبات المارونية في لبنان!. و لم تخلو الفترة الواقعة بين هذين القرنين من الاضطهادات التي وقعت على عاتق الموارنة ، و لم تستقر البطريركية المارونية في موقع واحد طوال تلك الفترة ، فقد انتقلت من دير كفر حي ، نتيجة لاضطهاد حكام طرابلس إلى دير كفيفان و من ثم إلى دير سيدة يانوح ، و عند الدخول الصليبي إلى المشرق كان مركز البطريركية المارونية في دير سيدة ميفوق!. 
مراجع: 

ويكيبديديا
الكنيسة المارونية
الليتورجيا المارونيّة غنيّة في أبعادها اللاهوتيّة والإنسانيّة. إنّها حقًّا مدرسة إيمان تتجسّد في العالم لتُنير طريقه بأنوار الملكوت؛ ومن أهم أبعادها:​ 
*1. البعد التدبيريّ - الثالوثيّ*
تبرز معالم هذا التدبير في صلوات الإفخارستيّا المارونيّة. فصلاة النافور لها طبيعة تدبيريّة، والكنيسة تلخّص من خلالها مراحل التدبير الإلهيّ، إذ تشكر الآب لأنّه الخالق المحبّ الذي أراد أن يخلّص آدم والجنس البشريّ بعد السقطة الأولى؛ توّج تدخّل الآب هذا في ملء الزمن بأن أرسل ابنه الوحيد – الكلمة، فتجسّد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء، يدبّر كلّ شيء محقّقًا إرادة الآب الخلاصيّة بتقدمة ذاته على الصليب، وتقدمة جسده ودمه لحياة العالم؛ وأكمل الآب تدبيره فأرسل روحه القدّوس ليحلّ على التلاميذ في العليّة؛ والكنيسة تطلب إليه أن يحلّ روحه عليها وعلى القرابين التي ترفعها، ليحوّلها ويكمّلها كلّها بختمه الإلهيّ. يتمثّل هذا البعد التدبيريّ في مجمل الرتب والصلوات الطقسيّة لاسيّما في بواعيث الفرض الإلهيّ من خلال صيغ لافتة نذكر منها: "الآب أرسل ابنه إلى العالم، الابن حقّق الخلاص بموته وقيامته والروح القدس كمّل ويكمّل جميع الأسرار ويختمها بوسمه الإلهيّ" .​ 
*2. البعد الكريستولوجيّ *
تظهر المعاني اللاهوتيّة والكتابيّة لهذا البعد الكريستولوجيّ – المسيحانيّ عبر حدثين أساسيّين في رسالة يسوع المسيح العلنيّة: حدث عماده على يدّ يوحنّا في نهر الأردن الذي شكّل بدء رسالته التبشيريّة، وحدث موته على الصليب في الجلجلة وقيامته المجيدة من بين الأموات. لقد جمع العماد في الطقس المارونيّ هذين الحدثين وعكس من خلالهما المفهوم اللاهوتيّ في الطقس الأنطاكيّ السريانيّ، الذي ركّز في تدبير الابن – الكلمة وتجسّده وعماده ورسالته الخلاصيّة، ومن ثمّ آلامه وموته على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات. فعماد الربّ يسوع أصبح أنموذجًا لعماد كلّ مؤمن، إذ يُعمَّد فيحيا في المسيح ويحمل رسالته إلى العالم، ملكًا يشهد لمحبّة الآب، ونبيًّا يعلن بشرى القيامة وكاهنًا يشترك بكهنوته. وعماد المؤمن يغدو ميلادًا جديدًا، فضلاً عن أنّه موت عن الإنسان العتيق آدم الأوّل، على مثال موت الربّ، ليحيا الإنسان كخليقة جديدة على مثال آدم الثاني يسوع المسيح القائم من بين الأموات .​ 
*3. البعد الإسكاتولوجيّ*
يتميّز لاهوت الليتورجيا المارونيّة بنفحة نهيويّة ومعاديّة، تظهر في مجمل الاحتفالات والنصوص الليتورجيّة، وبخاصّة منها النصوص المتعلّقة بالقربان، جسد الربّ والقيامة – الحياة الجديدة. ونصوص الجنّاز المارونيّ الغنيّة تحمل أبعاد الرجاء وعيشه واعتباره قاعدة ثابتة ومتينة للإيمان المسيحيّ. من هذا المنطلق، نفهم روحانيّة يوم سبت النور في الليتورجيا المارونيّة، ولاهوت النـزول إلى الجحيم وانتظار فجر القيامة، وترقّب مجيء العروس السماويّ "ماران أتا" الّذي سيُشرق في مجيئه الثاني على "مستقيمي القلوب". والكنيسة إذ تحتفل هنا على الأرض، بالليتورجيا بكلّ رمزيّتها، تعكس بذلك احتفال السماء بليتورجيا الحمل الإلهيّ؛ وعليه، تشكّل ليتورجيا الأرض تذوّقًا مسبقًا لطعم ليتورجيّا السماء؛ فالليتورجيّا هي احتفال بقيامة الربّ، وفرح بعرس الكنيسة المولودة من حشا جرن المعموديّة، وبالتالي، عيد السماء والأرض في آن .​ 
*4. البُعد المريميّ*
تعتبر الليتورجيا المارونيّة، مريميّة بامتياز. ويبدو اللاهوت المريميّ واضحًا في أقدم النصوص، إذ يركّز في العذراء مريم "أم الله" في فهم التدبير الإلهيّ لخلاص الإنسان. هذا التدبير، الذي يخصّص مقامًا كبيرًا، متعدّد الوجوه ومتكامل التنسيق للعذراء مريم، وعيش مراحل الخلاص تلك في مختلف الصور والرموز، فيُظهر العذراء – حوّاء الجديدة التي على يدها يتمّ الخلاص وهي "الأمّ البتول" التي بشّر بها الأنبياء والتي منها سيولد "عمّانوئيل"، "المخلّص" الذي سيفدي الإنسان، وهي تشاركه في عمل الفداء .​ 
*5. اللاهوت الكتابيّ*
تتأصَّل الليتورجيا المارونيّة في الكتاب المقدّس، ويحتلّ هذا الأخير، في عهديه القديم والجديد، المركز الأساسيّ فيها، حتى يبين من الصعب أحيانًا فصل النصّ الليتورجيّ عن النصّ الكتابيّ، فلا ليتورجيا بدون كتاب مقدّس. ويشكّل الاحتفال الطقسيّ الواحة الكنسيّة الفُضلى لقراءة "كلمة الله" وإعلان "البشرى". والليتورجيا المارونيّة، في عمق لاهوتها، بيبليّة، وللكتاب المقدّس مكانة محوريّة فيها؛ فهي تصلّي الكتاب المقدّس وتفكّر فيه وتتأمّله وتفسّره، وتوزّعه زادًا على المؤمنين، وتجعله ينبوعها ومصدر وحيها ورمزيتها ونثرها وشعرها، وغايتها الأخيرة.
وعليه، فالجماعة المارونيّة المصليّة تُعتبر جماعة كتابيّة في محوريّة اللقاء مع "كلمة الله"؛ فيها تفسّر الكلمة وتعلن البشارة التي تحملها الكنيسة رسالة حيّة إلى العالم كلّه .​ 
*6. البعد الرهبانيّ*
تجمَّع تلاميذ مار مارون حول أبيهم الناسك مارون واتّخذوه شفيعًا لهم، وانطلقوا من دير وأديار مار مارون في سورية حيث اختبرو الحياة الليتورجيّة المؤسّسة على طقس الكنيسة الأنطاكيّة السريانيّة. طبع هذا الاطار الديريّ الطقس المارونيّ بالطابع الرهبانيّ الذي يتميّز بصلوات الساعات الخاصّة ، وبذكر البيَع والكنائس والأديار في معظم الصلوات والطلبات والأناشيد، وبقراءات متواصلة للكتاب المقدّس في عهدَيه القديم والجديد، وبمسحة خاصّة من التوبة الدائمة والزهد في العيش والنسك والتقشف، حتى قيل بأنّ الموارنة يُشبهون الجماعات الرهبانيّة بحيث يُصلّون صلوات الرهبان ويحتفلون، شأن الرهبان، بسائر الرتب الطقسيّة؛ وبذلك، كانوا يعبّرون عن هذا البعد الرهبانيّ بعيش جذريّة الإنجيل واتّباع المسيح بحمل صليبه الظافر.​ 
*7. البعد الإنسانيّ*
عكست الليتورجيا المارونيّة روحانيّة خاصّة بالإنسان وباختباراته في مختلف حالاته التي يعيشها في مسيرته الإيمانيّة، وجسّدتها في ديناميّة صلاة تصاعديّة نحو الآب الذي يرضى ويقبل ذبيحة الابن التي يرفعها الإنسان المؤمن بقوّة الروح القدس.
تتميّز الليتورجيا المارونيّة ببعدها الإنسانيّ – الأنتروبولوجيّ، من خلال نصوصها ورموزها وحتى هندستها. فلقاء الجماعة المصليّة، وانسجام المؤمنين الخارجيّ مع بعضهم، يعبّر عن وحدة فكريّة وروحيّة تتفاعل فيها القيم الإنسانيّة والاجتماعيّة في كلّ أبعادها وحالاتها وواقعها. وتعكس النصوص الليتورجيّة الإختبارات المتعدّدة التي مرّت بها الكنيسة المارونيّة؛ فمن آلام واضطهاد وحروب وتهجير، إلى أفراح الشراكة والتضامن والوحدة والمغفرة والمسامحة، إلى أمجاد الإنتصار بقيامة الربّ وتحرير الشعب وظفر القدّيسين الطالعين من هذه الكنيسة . والطابع الشعبيّ هو من أهم الخصائص لهذه الليتورجيّا التي تتجلّى بالبساطة والعمق في آنٍ. سهولة في اللحن السُريانيّ، بساطة في هيكليات الرتب وصيغها، عمق في المعنى اللاهوتيّ وفسحة لمشاركة الشعب في الصلوات والتراتيل داخل الاحتفال القربانيّ وخارجه. يحرص الإصلاح الليتورجيّ المعاصر أن يحافظ على هذه الخاصّة التي تطبع بامتياز الليتورجيا المارونيّة.​ 
*8. لاهوت التوبة*
يبرز لاهوت التوبة في كثير من النصوص الليتورجيّة، إذ تعبّر بغالبيّتها عن ارتباطها بحقيقة الصليب وآلام الربّ الفادي وموته، ولا يغيب عنها بُعد الصوم ومعناه التقشفيّ وارتباطه بالتوبة. وقد يكون ذلك بتأثير مباشر من الاختبار الرهبانيّ والطابَع الزهديّ الذي ميّز الآباء السريان والشعب المارونيّ. يعبّر حسيًّا عن لاهوت التوبة في رتب وضع البخور ويرمز إليه بالسجود و"المطانيّة" تعبيرًا عن إنحناء الخاطئ وندمه على الخطايا التي اقترفها وخضوعه التامّ للعظمة الإلهية.
تشكِّل حالة التوبة التي يعيشها المؤمن الطريق الذي يوصل إلى فرح القيامة ورجاء الحياة الجديدة وإلى أداء الشكر لمحبّة الربّ ومواهبه الفيّاضة للبشر.​ مراجع موقع بكركي 
ادخل اللينك ده :download:
http://www.bkerkelb.org/arabic/index.php?​​


----------



## كريم البنا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*أختى الغالية / مورا
فعلا كلامك صحيح فأنا أتيت به من كنيسة الانبا تكلا



			وارجو دايما عندما تطرح وجهة نظرك ان تبين الفرق وليس نحن الصح وهم الخطأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أختى أنا لم أتطرق أبدا إلى من الصح ومن الخطأ كل ما فعلتة عرضت الفروق فقط وراجعى الموضوع



			نحن على اختلاف ربما ولكن ليس على خلاف
اي جميعا نومن بلسيد المسيح مخلص ورب لنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دا كلام حلو وأنا مقلتش غير كدة ففى النهاية كلانا يحمل إسم المسيح



			واعتقد ان سؤال الاخ كان عن الموارنة وليس ما الذي تكتبه انت
شكرا لسعة صدرك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن إعتقادك خاطئ فى هذة النقطة فهو كان يقصد ما كتبتة فعلا والدليل هو  ردة بعدى
وعموما أختى أنا لم أقصد أى إساءة أو تجريح وربنا يعلم
*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا كلامك صحيح فأنا أتيت به من كنيسة الانبا تكلا
شكرا لك وتشرفت بمعرفتك

أختى أنا لم أتطرق أبدا إلى من الصح ومن الخطأ كل ما فعلتة عرضت الفروق فقط وراجعى الموضوع
مابين السطور
وخصوصا في فقرة البابا
ههههههههههههههههههههه

دا كلام حلو وأنا مقلتش غير كدة ففى النهاية كلانا يحمل إسم المسيح
الرب يرعاك بنوره

إن إعتقادك خاطئ فى هذة النقطة فهو كان يقصد ما كتبتة فعلا والدليل هو ردة بعدى
وعموما أختى أنا لم أقصد أى إساءة أو تجريح وربنا يعلم
سواله واضح من هم الموارنة وما معنى المسيح له طبيعتان
وليس الفرق بين الكاثوليك والارتوذكس
[/quote]
 في جميع الاحوال تشرفت بمعرفتك وطريقة شرحك وتفنيدك للمواضيع يجب ان تعمل محامي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلام المسيح مع روحك
​


----------



## maria123 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *
> أخى العزيز
> الاخوة وضحوا لك أن الموارنة هى طائفة تابعة للكاثوليك .
> وسأوضح لك الاختلاف بينهم وبيننا نحن الارثوذكس فى هذة النقاط : -
> ...


هي كمان بدي اسئل عليها


----------



## suf_ch (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين للمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة والتي كثير منها لم اكن اعرفها​


----------

